#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  19 SEO Errors That Hurt Your SERP Rankings

## Bhavya

Boost your click-through rates (CTR) and user experience by avoiding these common SEO errors that impact your SERP rankings. 
Take a look at the 19 SEO errors below.

1. Duplicate Content
2. Forgotten Noindex Tags
3. Using iFrames
4. Low Word Count
5. Flash
6. Deprecated Elements
7. CSS & JavaScript Errors
8. Server Status Code 4xx
9. Server Status Code 5xx
10. Mixed Content
11. Insecure Password Input
12. Common Name Mismatch
13. Orphaned Pages
14. Links to Redirected Pages
15. Links From Bad Pages
16. Not Using Browser Caching
17. Not Enabling Compression
18. Hreflang Page Source Conflicts
19. Invalid Hreflang Values

----------

